# What's some good dry food for an Australian Shepherd puppy?



## Tetrisash (Apr 17, 2014)

Little guy is coming home tomorrow, almost 3 months old. Right now I only have a small bag of Whole Earth Farms due to the price. I'm more than willing to pay more if I can do much better than that, though.

Also, what are you opinions on mixing? Mixing dry food with wet food, or maybe eggs? The latter I haven't heard of until we took care of my sister's Great Pyrenees for a few days and she said to mix eggs in with his food, said it was much better.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

the one they'll eat. haha. 

I've never heard of whole earth farms, but if your puppy does well on it, that's great. I had a hard time finding a good Ammy liked. We used blue buffalo, candidae, orijen, fromm, blue buffalo wilderness, and acana. i know plenty of people mix, but I usually give her either wet or dry food. sometimes I will put eggs on her dry food .


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

Exactly, whatever the dog will willingly eat and does good on. There's no better food than that.

I mix wet food with my dog's dry food every day because that's what I feel most comfortable feeding. I believe the added moisture is beneficial.


----------



## Tetrisash (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for the answers! I'm sure whatever he eats will be great, but I'd like _some_ standards, eh? ;P I'll find out how he likes what I currently have tomorrow, and we'll just go from there! Thanks again.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 21, 2014)

Thing is once people start throwing out a bunch of recommendations and telling you what not to feed, you get all stressed out about what's the "best brand" to feed. There is no one best brand. That's why I don't really like to post my personal recommendations unless someone really wants my opinion on my most trusted foods or asks what I feed.

I typically tell people to pick the brand they feel most comfortable feeding and that their dog does good on


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My veryvery general recommendations: find one with actual meat in it , no food colorings, no added sugar.

I prefer to avoid soy due to the hormonal effects. I also avoid corn and wheat due to having a sensitive dog, but in moderation those can be OK for a dog who is not sensitive to them.

I like Whole Earth Farms and my dogs have done well on it in the past.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Go to the store where you plan to buy food and write down the names and prices and bag sizes of the puppy foods there. Go online and compare ingredients. I like this site on ingredients to look for and to avoid. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=betterproducts


----------



## Woofie2 (Oct 5, 2013)

Is the pup from a breeder?

If so, feed what the breeder's feeding for at least a few weeks to allow the dog to get comfortable in a new home without tummy upsets happening at the same time.

If you switch the food at the same time as his arrival, things can get pretty hard on him pretty quickly. 

I adopted a 4mnth old Aussie from a Human Society; and although I didn't really like too, I kept her on the same mixture they had her on for at least the first week. 

Don't know what it was for sure; but I'm pretty sure it was Science diet mixed with Pedigree - they were feeding whatever foods had been donated.

When I switched her onto a dry food of my preference, prior to doing that, I fed her broiled chicken/rice for a few days and slowly added in the new dry food. 

The food companies I prefer are Fromm's or Annamaet - both small, family owned with long reputable history and true American sourced ingredients.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

there's a lot of good food on the market. i top my dog's kibble with a lot of things.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Tetrisash said:


> Also, what are you opinions on mixing? Mixing dry food with wet food, or maybe eggs? The latter I haven't heard of until we took care of my sister's Great Pyrenees for a few days and she said to mix eggs in with his food, said it was much better.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



Our dogs get cooked/raw muscle meat, eggs, canned sardines/salmon (no salt, in water), cottage cheese and plain greek yogurt to go with their kibble. We also give them raw meaty bones weekly (chicken/turkey necks, chicken backs, chicken quarters, beef or pork ribs when available, chicken/duck feet). They also get dehydrated beef/lamb tracheas and tendons or bully sticks for chew treats.

Because kibble is usually high in plant based ingredients, I only ever intentionally add additional animal proteins. They only occasionally get vegetables or leftovers like cooked rice/potatoes


----------

